# What does implantation feel like?



## Ivoryapril

I think last time i was pregnant implantation happened around 6dpo when i had pretty sharp pains around my right ovary which got worse when i moved around. This lasted a couple of hours. I had no spotting though, and maybe it wasn't linked at all. Just wondered if other ladies were sure they had 'felt' implantation occur? What was it like? Thanks x


----------



## Rozz1e1

according to carious medical professionals :/ ive spoken too its a cramping/pinching sensation....hope tht helps xxxx


----------



## babyorchid

I too would like to know what implantation pain feels like??? 

How do you know it's your right vs left ovary and not gas pain? How long does it last for? I've had that feeling in my left side like a tight pinch, but felt it only 4dpo and that is not the right timing as implantation is supposed to occur around 7-14dpo!

Anyone know?


----------



## mazza2003

I felt pain in my left side from 4dpo and was convinced that I was pregnant. Then the AF came so I am not sure.


----------



## Rozz1e1

It is different for every woman...some implant earlier some implant earlier iits unique to each woman xxxxxxxxxxx :baby: :dust:


----------



## Lilaala

I'm not sure either, like babyorchid I've been having cramping sensations (mine is on the upper right) for the last few days, and I'm definitely past ovulation, but I'm far too early for implantation! 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tasha41

Hi girls... for me, implantation felt like really bad period cramps. I think I laid in bed most of the time TBH, I was sure my AF was on her way at any time, but it never turned up.


----------



## vickielm

when is the earliest day to test past ovulation?

Vik


----------



## Lilaala

vickielm said:


> when is the earliest day to test past ovulation?
> 
> Vik

Hi Vik, I'm told 10dpo is the soonest, that being around as early as you can be fairly sure implantation will have occurred. To get a result you can trust you really want to wait until one day after your period is due.


Thank you Tasha! That's nice to hear as I've been feeling like AF is about to arrive for a couple of days now, though it's waaay too early for it!


----------



## kkgirl

my hubby and i are trying to get pregnant. i had an ectopic about 3 months ago and had to have a fallopian tube removed but still have both ovaries. this is the first month we started trying again. i ovulated around the 20th and the last few days (27 and 28) i have a pinching feeling in my uterus. nothing bad and doesn't last long. i know i can just wait a few more days to see if i get my period but does this sound like implantation to anyone????


----------



## Ivoryapril

Could be! The things i was feeling were definitely signs of implantation as i was pregnant both times i felt it. Good luck x


----------



## winegums

i got 'period pains' too i was like WTF why is my period a week early.. i bled when i woke up and never bled again i was really worried something was up with AF like i didn't even ovulate or something it was weird


----------



## minkie

I never had any implantation bleeding or pain, so don't count yourself out if you don't have any!! (also didn't get ANY symptoms until 6 and a half weeks)
:dust:


----------

